# 24" incandescent to fluorescent



## CM1429 (Apr 18, 2014)

How difficult/pricey would it be transform my hoodlight to fluorescent? A 24" fluorescent hood runs about 40$ at petsmart. Wanting to try and keep what I have and not send more than 20$


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

put some spiral compacts (CFLs) in it and call it good


----------



## CM1429 (Apr 18, 2014)

*lighting option*

What about these. I will be keeping green foxtail and baby dwarf tear plants. 
Aqueon® Colormax Mini Compact Fluorescent Aquarium Lamp


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

just go to a home improvement store and get regular 13/14 watt daylight CFLs and they will fit.


----------



## CM1429 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sweet thanks Mikaila
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

